# Remove Sublimation Print



## getmt3 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have printing QC fail phone cases. Want to remove the sublimation printing. Is there any chemical to remove the print?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

absolutely no way. the print dyes the white base it is no longer white.


----------



## twnfinn (Jun 24, 2013)

Probably hard but on cases the ink really is only penetrating the sprayed on coating on top of the plastic. it maybe possible to remove the coating with for example toluene and then re-coat.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

twnfinn said:


> Probably hard but on cases the ink really is only penetrating the sprayed on coating on top of the plastic. it maybe possible to remove the coating with for example toluene and then re-coat.


Not worth the time or labor to do that, dyesub metal is cheap.
After printing it costs at most $1 for the insert.


----------



## redaphrodite2004 (Oct 24, 2014)

I agree with the other post not worth the time or money.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Don't bother
Cheaper to redo


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Its possible. 
Get a can of gas.
Get a lighter or match.
Pour gas on substrate in question.
Start fire on lighter or match.
Put fire to substrate.
Wait till fire goes out.
Print gone.*

* Substrate may be ashes or deformed. If deformed use a ball peen hammer to fix back to shape.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

getmt3 said:


> I have printing QC fail phone cases. Want to remove the sublimation printing. Is there any chemical to remove the print?


Forget it. Dye sub creates a molecular bond (dye and substrate are sharing electrons together) the only way to remove is to destroy the surface.


----------

